
Show HN: HTTP Prompt – An interactive HTTP command-line client - eliangcs
http://http-prompt.com
======
droog
From [http://docs.http-prompt.com/en/latest/contributor-
guide.html](http://docs.http-prompt.com/en/latest/contributor-guide.html):

> Fork is a term invented by GitHub.

No, it is not.

Also, do I get royalties for my contributions to this open source project?
Since you're literally selling other people a gated license to the code I
contribute, I'm wondering how this works from a legal perspective.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
> Fork is a term invented by GitHub.

Amazing, isn't it? With the internet, we have this wealth of knowledge at our
fingertips and yet so few use it.

~~~
tradersam
> With the internet, we have this wealth of knowledge at our fingertips and
> yet so few use it.

And yet, you still can't believe everything you read on the Internet.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
You can at least fact check who invented the term fork.

------
toomuchtodo
I think I'd rather just donate to the httpie developer to extend it to achieve
this functionality.

~~~
eliangcs
Would you rather do that because of the AGPL licensing? I ask because you
don't have to donate or pay to use this tool unless you want to use the latest
features earlier.

~~~
darkarmani
BSD license is a lot friendlier. If one is gaining experience with the
codebase, it seems more useful to get experience with the BSD codebase, since
one can then use that codebase in projects.

------
coldcode
Open source on github with a paid subscription. Is this something new?

~~~
williamdclt
Gratis != open-source != free (free is about liberty, not price)

Any combination of these 3 principles is possible with the right license

~~~
udkl
Instead of always commenting to resolve the ambiguity around the 'Free' in
FOSS I feel we should instead use a different term. Say 'Modifiable'/'Liberal'
Open Source Software ?

~~~
samb1729
'Libre' may be the term you're looking for

~~~
amelius
Is that even an English word?

~~~
udkl
"Libre /ˈliːbrə/ is a loan word in English[citation needed], borrowed from
French and Spanish, used to describe something as being "free", in the sense
of "having freedom" or "liberty". It is used in English to distinguish the two
meanings of free: free as in freedom (libre) from free as in free of charge
(gratis). Another sample is common: Free as "Free Speech", not as "Free
Drink"!" \-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libre_(word)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libre_\(word\))

But then the acronym will be 'LOSS' ..... enterprise managers would think
twice before considering it ;).

------
joemccall86
Interesting. Reminds me of rest shell from a few years back.
[https://github.com/spring-projects/rest-shell](https://github.com/spring-
projects/rest-shell)

